# What does Theresa May Know About The Steele Dossier....??????



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

*What does she know....?

She know all about what the " British " MI6 did in the build up to the
2016 Presidential elections in the United States.....

She's part of the cabal that did NOT want Donald J. Trump as President !
She knew what would happen if/when he was elected and it's all happening
as I post this ......She's DEEPLY involved in this treacherous scandal of a
coup to unseat a duly elected President if/when he got elected, just as 
Nancy Pelosi, Chuck Schumer, Paul Ryan, and ALL of the Intelligence 
heads, Deputies and so on......this is and will be the most scandalous 
Political operations to have EVER happened thus far on this Planet..!*













*The obfuscation by the Liberal Posters on just THIS site is all that is needed to tell you where the mind set is with Liberal Lemming in general....
The curtains have now been drawn back and the filthy scumbags are exposed ....
The AMERICAN people who have some morals left and understand the ramifications of these actions by the filthy Politicians/ Money Whores across the Planet now will be presented with two choices in 2020 :

Elect a Filthy Criminal Democrat of which there are
now 23.....
or 
Reelect the current POTUS who exposed this
whole corrupt Cabal and is trying his best
to set America on a NEW path to Financial/Military
security....

IT'S THAT SIMPLE !!!






*



*America has Eighteen Months to educate/then make a Monumental Decision in November 2020......!*


----------



## Nonononono (May 23, 2019)

It’s my understanding that a certain achomplished agent within MI5, one Bond, James Bond, is tasked with uncovering this Steele Dossier cofveve.


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> It’s my understanding that a certain achomplished agent within MI5, one Bond, James Bond, is tasked with uncovering this Steele Dossier cofveve.


*The above gibberish is testament to the below 
image that represents Bob as a youth....





*


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (May 23, 2019)

Dr. Nonononono has asked me to address your chicken scratch above. He is too important to address staff such as yourself. 

Fuch you. 

Next time, use any one of his six top trending threads to spew your digestive bile, so you can self-own his personalized fish analogy for you.


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Dr. Nonononono has asked me to address your chicken scratch above. He is too important to address staff such as yourself.
> 
> Fuch you.
> 
> Next time, use any one of his six top trending threads to spew your digestive bile, so you can self-own his personalized fish analogy for you.


*You're out of your league .....Bob....*

*Not to mention....You're :*


*




*


*I made you post it....right there in " Red "..*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You're out of your league .....Bob....*
> 
> *Not to mention....You're :*
> 
> ...


You dwell in an existence all of your own making, a psychologist dream or nightmare depending on the level of their commitment towards yours.


----------



## Nonononono (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You dwell in an existence all of your own making, a psychologist dream or nightmare depending on the level of their commitment towards yours.


He lost his insurance years ago, and now lives an otherwise quiet life here at SoCal Mental Sanitarium.


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You dwell in an existence all of your own making, a psychologist dream or nightmare depending on the level of their commitment towards yours.


*That " Mirror " is quite useful this am isn't it....perhaps you should*
*ease up a little.....You're going to expose yourself again..*


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

*She's done....!*


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

*Theresa May......Out ! ( But still lingering in the Loo )*
*Andrea Leadsom......Out !*

*More to follow......*


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2019)

*Boris - in*
*Theresa - out*


----------

